# Has anyone done the TSB NTB07-091 repair?



## RandKocher (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi,
I just bought a 07 Frontier and needed to make the a/c condensation drain repair, but I can't get the original drain hose fastened back onto the firewall over top of the new drain extension. Should I leave it as is (it no longer leaks inside the cab) or should I cut the extension shorter than what the Nissan instructions suggest and see if that'll do it?
Rand


----------

